# VHF radio question



## TheJunkyardDog1 (Jul 17, 2014)

What Channel do most of you guys heading to the Rigs run, we would like to run our VHF and get reports from other rigs while we are out there. We are always interested in how other boats are doing but we don't have any idea what channel to run. Hope to hear from some of y'all thanks!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

At least for us, we scan. But we usually talk on 9, 18, 68, 69, 72, or 78. But we usually don't give a ton of details about stuff unless there is no one out there. Sat phones are the way to go for exchanging information without every boat within 50 miles ending up in your lap.


----------

